# Carter Consumables - Cheap 3M Pads



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

I just ordered some 3m pads from here

http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/polishing-pads-mop-heads-mop-heads-c-94_105_207.html

i saw them mentioned last night and i couldnt resist that price!

2 black and 2 blue pads for £20:buffer:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

mark from carters rocks :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep thats where I get mine from.....


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

What would be the equivalent of the 

Megs Cutting
Megs Polish
Megs Finish

Pads?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

blue is finishing, black is polishing, orange (non waffle) is compounding


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

I would say orange (waffle and without) is compounding, plack is finishing, blue is finessing.
Am I wrong?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

im just going along with what it says here

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-150-mm-perfect-it-III-pads-polish.html


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

got them myself...

black is polishing, blue is even softer for finishing 

what are the waffle orange - they dont look as hard as the flat ones???


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

I got them and they defo are compunding pads. (Haven't tried the flat ones so far so can't compare exactly)
I found the black ones to be softer than f.e. megs 8006.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

black are loads softer than the Megs polishing pad, but still work well for polishing.


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Haven't tried this so far but will give it a go. Only used them with #82 and ä80 and had great results.
Looking to get some 9006 in the future. Are they much softer than the black ones?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

is there any different technique needed when using the waffle ones compared to the megs?


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

No. Everything is the same.
I heard these waffle ones were produced to keep the paint cooler when working with a rotary, but i have no idea of it helps or not.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i use the blue for polishing and finishing. i cant see / feel any difference between the blue or black, but the blue is a tad thicker


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Your Order Has Been Processed! 

good find, thanks!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

anyone used the 3" 3M black waffle or orange waffle pads?

Never seen those before and they look just the job for small areas, as I already have a BP that will fit them


----------



## N182VVV (Mar 3, 2008)

I blame paypall for making this too easy


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

I have some flat orange 3" pads.
They work really nice but don't seem to last very long.


----------

